
Seattle campaign finance program gives voters $100 to donate - tareqak
https://apnews.com/30a65697ca2b4491ba98b9ee0b6131b3
======
andyv
"Seattle campaign finance program gives voters $100 to donate"

... Of their own money, lol.

~~~
tareqak
That’s sort of the point. What do you find funny ‘andyv?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Its the notion that the local citizen is forced to pay the city $100 of their
personal money in taxes, which can then be either "donated" to a candidate or
"left" in the city coffers.

